# 12 y/o Park help



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

PowderKeg said:


> I have a 12 year old son who wants (and needs) to learn more in the park. Being a 43 year old (old guy) who breaks too easily (I've taught him all i can, at least about park riding), what do you recommend for him? Should he:
> 
> a. Take a couple of 'park lessons' from an instructor or
> b. Just hang out in the park and try to learn from his peers?
> ...


if you take park lessons, make sure its an actual freestyle coaching session. quite a few resorts have these. look into and ask questions to make sure its going to be something worthwhile. learning on his own though is always fun. if he rides the park with respect, fellow riders will point things out and help him learn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

well i guess it depends on how confident he is. he is definately wearing a helmet right? if he feels comfortable i would let him go on his own, just because i feel thats what park riding is all about.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

When I started riding in the park I learned from a friend who was a seasoned rider with lots of park experience. Watching other people who actually know what they're doing in the park is a great way to learn. It's all about starting small, landing a simple trick a hundred times, then moving onto something slightly more challenging. I'm sure if the lesson that is offered is taught by someone who rides park and actually takes them through it would be worthwhile, but if he has a friend that knows what he's doing and has the patience to take him through the ropes then that is also a great option.


Oh, just out of curiosity, how old was your son when he started riding? It must be so cool to be able to ride with your kid. I'm a new Dad myself, and I get so pumped at the thought of being able to ride with my daughter someday if she gets into the sport.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

He started skiing at 2 1/2, snowboarding at 6. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

if you don't think he's ready just to go in himself without someone else there giving a lil instruction i'd say go for the lesson. don't they have those camps you could put him in? maybe that'd be a good way to go...

and yeah, my daughter will be 8 this december & it will be her 3rd season now, but she's only been out a few times so far...maybe 5 times. her first time out i got her a private lesson & then the rest of the time i've just tried working with her myself. she goes ballsout & isn't really practicing the technical part of it (connecting turns), so i may put her in another lesson this year or one of those camps. she seems to do better learning from other people...when i try to teach her something she already knows it all :dunno:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude just let him run with it. Personally I think the best way to learn is to do which is how I learned to do anything on a snowboard. I also think that you don't need to get him a lesson most people in the parks are more than willing to give you tips on how the feature is gunna throw you, what the landings are like, etc. And he doesn't sound like he has actual riding issues so for him it should just be making the steps toward freestyle riding. How fast he progresses is totally up to him and will be based on how comfortable he is with what he is trying to do.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

PARK RATS!?!?!?!? Thats not very nice mister. Just cause someone likes jumps and rails over groomers and pow turns doesn't make them bad people, SNOW BIGGOT!!!!!!Personally I like both which is why I have more than one setup.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I really hope no one is taking that last comment seriously casue I'm just messing around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I really hope no one is taking that last comment seriously


oh we are! veeeerrrry seriously!!!! 
cuz we are definitely the ones who take things too serious! 
so yeah, it's on....


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I think we're now officially going to make this a free-rider's vs. Park Rat forum!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> so yeah, it's on....


till the break of dawn. yea boi



lisevolution said:


> Yeah I think we're now officially going to make this a free-rider's vs. Park Rat forum!


But what about those of us who dabble in both park and free ride??HMMMMM


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> But what about those of us who dabble in both park and free ride??HMMMMM


We fit in the Coolest people ever catagory.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Woo hoo go us!!!


----------

